# 5 months old and adult coat



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi - our dog, Cody, is about 5 months old now. He is the best dog - so happy and friendly to everyone he meets. He rarely barks, unless our other dog barks and then he joins in. He's taken a step back in potty training - having accidents in the bed (ugh - this is where he sleeps) and peeing on blankets that are left on the floor (the result of three little kids). But we were also out of town for a week, so I'm hoping he'll get back on track soon. Anyway, my question is about the adult coat. When does that come in? Right now he has no curl at all, just a long wavy coat. I brush him daily, sometimes twice a day, but about 15 min. after he is brushed he looks all scraggly again . Here are a few pictures. He is such a joy and character to have around .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures. I no nothing about the coat change but if I was you I would hope it stayed exactly like that.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

:star:Beautiful!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cody is stunningly beautiful and his coat is perfection.... it will change I reckon their adult coat comes through between 10 and 18 months. 
I have a theory that the curl gets more pronounced after they have been cut.
Also when their coat is damp and a bit grubby it tends to look more curly
However it turns out you'll love it (unless he has rolled it in fox poo or the Arizona equivalent.)


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Cody is stunningly beautiful and his coat is perfection.... it will change I reckon their adult coat comes through between 10 and 18 months.
> I have a theory that the curl gets more pronounced after they have been cut.
> Also when their coat is damp and a bit grubby it tends to look more curly
> However it turns out you'll love it (unless he has rolled it in fox poo or the Arizona equivalent.)


Ha - coyote poo would be the equivalent .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures again, so cute.
Hi yes Marzi is right, although you sometimes can feel the coat changing and getting a little thicker from around 8 months, to be honest 15 mins a day is great, it doesn't sound like much but if most people are honest not many actually dedicate that time on a daily basis, even when he has his adult coat that should be enough but it will be harder work getting through it, if you can go over his whole coat in one go that is great but it is better to do a part of the dog thoroughly each day so that after a few days it has had a thorough groom - ie day 1 - 1 leg, day 2 - 2nd leg etc then head/neck then torso then the complete dog when all parts done then start again (hope that makes sense) as I feel a lot of people keep starting a groom at the same place and then finish before they have done everywhere so some bits are groomed well and others keep getting missed. The important thing once the thicker adult coat is through is to brush and then go over with a comb.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is Poppy at approx 5 months Before and after her first trim.
another picture follows at a year.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

At one year she had to be shaved because of matts long coat requires hard work. I wasn't givingthe attention coat required due to husbands illness.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Now my beautiful girl at two half. Coat ideal length for me but must admit love the shaggy look. Adult coat is more tight and curly.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is Boycie dogs not related.
Pictures top left to right 3 months to 9 months
Bottom right to left 1 year to 23 months now.
His coat is much softer and looser easy to look after I could probably leave him longer but have both of them clipped every six weeks.
No matter how they turn out you love them to bits.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Now my beautiful girl at two half. Coat ideal length for me but must admit love the shaggy look. Adult coat is more tight and curly.


love this pic of Poppy, she has lightened a lot hasn't she? I love the shaggy look too, but its just not the same shagginess once they get the adult coat is it?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> love this pic of Poppy, she has lightened a lot hasn't she? I love the shaggy look too, but its just not the same shagginess once they get the adult coat is it?


You are right Dawn it isn't the same. I must admit I look at the old pictures of her and sigh. She looked so cute x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

She still does, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

erinafare said:


> Now my beautiful girl at two half. Coat ideal length for me but must admit love the shaggy look. Adult coat is more tight and curly.


She's adorable - I love her little red paw.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Joanna585 said:


> She's adorable - I love her little red paw.


Don't start me on the red paw. It's due to constant licking from her saliva. She has now started on the other one. At least she will have a matching pair. She knows she must not do it but looks to see if I am looking out of the corner of her eye which I am she stops and pretends she is licking somewhere else.
She has so much character. She is naughty but not in a bad way. She knows my every movement. Don't you just love em x


----------



## terrysue (Jul 8, 2015)

Your pup looks just like mine. I brush him out and he's all fluffy, then he gives himself a good shake and he's scruffy again! I love him this way. I'll probably get him trimmed a bit due to hot weather but I hope to be able to manage his coat a little longer in the winter.


----------

